# JButton größe ändern



## Oni (27. Jun 2005)

Moin moin,

ich eine frage bezüglich JButton's,
ich habe einen JButton:

```
JButton jbutton = new JButton("Bild ändern");
```
ich finde jetzt aber, das er zu groß angezeigt wird. das gefällt mir nicht wirklich, deshalb suche ich eine methode ihn kleiner darzustellen. 
Das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist:

```
jbutton.setSize(xx,xx);
```
das funktioniert aber auch nicht wirklich, ich bekomme damit den button nicht so klein wie ich ihn gerne hätte.

jetzt habe ich bisschen rum probiert und habe das gefunden:

```
jbutton.setBorder(null);
```

das reduziert den button wirklich auf den text-inhalt. aber ist das die richtige lösung? oder gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit?


----------



## Sky (27. Jun 2005)

Was für einen Layout-Manager verwendest Du??


----------



## Oni (27. Jun 2005)

das ganz ist in einem GridBag-Layout verpackt.


----------



## lost.paradise (27. Jun 2005)

mit


```
jbutton.setBounds(x Koordinate, y Koordinate, Größe x, Größe y);
```

funzt es. Das JPanel auf dem der JButton liegt hat allerdings "kein" Layout, also


```
jpanel.setLayout(null);
```

Finde diese Variante übrigens mit Abstand die Beste, da man so seine Komponenten genau dahinlegen kann wo ma sie gern hinhätte  :bae:


----------



## Sky (27. Jun 2005)

Du musst die Constraints deiner Komponeneten entsprechend setzen. Sorry, kann Dir nicht sagen, was Du wie genau angeben musst aus Mangel an Informationen über deine Oberfläche.


----------



## Oni (27. Jun 2005)

schonmal danke für die antworten,

also ich habe ein JTabbedPane,
darauf dann ein JPanel mit BorderLayout 
darauf dann ein JPanel mit GridbagLayout
und darauf liegt dann der Button.

ich möchte jetzt eigentlich nur wissen, ob das ok ist, wenn ich den jbutton mit .setBorder(null); dden rahmen wegnehme oder ob das zu problemen in der darstellung führen kann.


----------



## Roar (27. Jun 2005)

wär möglich es gibt aber schönere lösungen. guck dir mal z.b. die methoden:
setBorderPainted(boolean);
setFocusPainted(boolean);
setContentAreaFilled(boolean);
in AbstractButton (glaub isch) an.


----------

